# RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE ... FOTOS ...



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

En serio, se ve tan bien planificado... 

Los edificios de 5 pisos que están en esa calle que sale a la Av. Salaverry (creo que es Los Manzanos) parecen ser los de mejor acabado. La foto de hace 40 años está increíble, en serio no había nada. El terreno donde se ubica en Centro Peruano Japonés fue donado por el gobierno a esa comunidad por las expropiaciones de varios colegios e instituciones japonesas durante la alianza peruana con los Estados Unidos en la época de la 2da Guerra Mundial.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos el equilibrio sobre todo solo q ya esta algo antiguo...


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

wow, GRACIAS!!!

Yo siempre pensaba que fue de esa guarderia. Yo asistia a esa guarderia en 1983-1984; antes que empieze a ir a Salesiano.

Me acuerdo que en esa guarderia habia una profesora que yo estaba completamente enamorado.

Fue tambien la guarderia donde pase mi primer roche. Mi mama se las agarro conmigo, y como yo todavia no dejaba el biberon dice que en mi lonchera me puso el biberon. Cuando llego a casa despues de la escuela dice que entre por la puerta con mi hermana, abri mi lonchera saque el biberon y se lo tire por la cabeza.

Gracias por las fotos. Me acuerdo que era mucho mas limpio en esos tiempos; tengo una foto que salgo en el uniforme de la guarderia por unas escaleras. Voy a scanearla para ponerla aqui si me da tiempo.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

La Residencial San Felipe es quizás el proyecto de viviendas mejor organizado en Lima. Sería interesante que se repliquen desarrollos similares en zonas periféricas donde recién se está dando el proceso de urbanización. Por ejemplo, espero que el proyecto de La Pólvora en El Agustino sea algo similar.



Tyrone said:


>


Así lucía ese local en los 70's cuando era una tienda Super Markets, la cual luego fue reemplazada por un supermercado Monterey. 










La Resi tuvo hasta inicios de los 90's dos supermercados: Scala y Monterey, luego ambas cadenas quebraron y el local de Scala pasó a ser un Santa Isabel, mientras que el de Monterey se convirtió en un casino.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

naths12 said:


> Muy buena actualización Tyrone! me gusta la zona de Punta del Este


Gracias por la visita .... me parece que es la zona más tranquila



Limeñito said:


> Esas edificaciones de 5 pisos, todas de ladrillo, se me hacen muy atractivas; no sé, no son espectaculares, pero he visto pocas de ese tipo en las partes que conozco de Lima. Ladrillo bien trabajado, ausencia de techo a dos aguas,,, me gusta.


La verdad es que no desentonan con el entorno y las diferencian del resto de edificios ... me parece que esos edificios de ladrillo son los más fichos de San Felipe ... gracias por la visita



kaMetZa said:


> Cuando esos edificios fueron construídos, la vista desde ellos de la ciudad debe haber sido bárbara!!
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


Gracias por la visita ... creo que mas bien la vista de la residencial cuando recién se construyó debió ser de infarto ...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> En serio, se ve tan bien planificado...
> 
> Los edificios de 5 pisos que están en esa calle que sale a la Av. Salaverry (creo que es Los Manzanos) parecen ser los de mejor acabado. La foto de hace 40 años está increíble, en serio no había nada. El terreno donde se ubica en Centro Peruano Japonés fue donado por el gobierno a esa comunidad por las expropiaciones de varios colegios e instituciones japonesas durante la alianza peruana con los Estados Unidos en la época de la 2da Guerra Mundial.


Lo de los edificios de 5 pisos ya lo comenté ... interesante lo del Cultural Peruano Japonés, y no era para menos después de lo que pasó en la 2da guerra. Gracias por la visita



tacall said:


> buenas fotos el equilibrio sobre todo solo q ya esta algo antiguo...


Gracias por la visita, antiguo pero igual puede servir de ejemplo para planificar áreas verdes en condominios ...



Caleta said:


> wow, GRACIAS!!!
> 
> Yo siempre pensaba que fue de esa guarderia. Yo asistia a esa guarderia en 1983-1984; antes que empieze a ir a Salesiano.
> 
> ...


Gracias por la visita ... a ver, postea la foto, ofrecimiento es deuda 



DoctorZero said:


> La Residencial San Felipe es quizás el proyecto de viviendas mejor organizado en Lima. Sería interesante que se repliquen desarrollos similares en zonas periféricas donde recién se está dando el proceso de urbanización. Por ejemplo, espero que el proyecto de La Pólvora en El Agustino sea algo similar.
> 
> La Resi tuvo hasta inicios de los 90's dos supermercados: Scala y Monterey, luego ambas cadenas quebraron y el local de Scala pasó a ser un Santa Isabel, mientras que el de Monterey se convirtió en un casino.


Gracias por tu aporte ... lo poco que se es que el desarrollo de La Polvora contempla áreas de comercio aparte de vivienda, inclusive creo que hasta la municipalidad del Agustino se va a mudar alli en su debido momento ....


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

^^ Ya me vas a tener quedar un par de dias porque la foto la tengo que buscar.


----------



## ZoilaL (Mar 21, 2008)

Alguno de los foristas sabe donde se puede conseguir planos de los departamentos típicos???? Como se habla tan bien de la Residencial; que si es el mejor complejo habitacional construido, que si los departamentos son amplios y espaciosos, que si inclusive algunos son duplex... etc etc...... alguien siquiera puede hacer un croquis de un plano tipo de uno de esos departamentos???... lo pregunto como curiosidad arquitectónica....


----------



## jose51 (Oct 12, 2009)

*hermosos recuerdos*

vivi en el residencial san felipe en lima, durante los añoa 1976 y 77; tengo una gran nostalgia de aquellos tiempos; me hice de grandes amigos con los que he perdido contacto; han pasado muchos años y aun tengo presente la hospitalidad y el cariño que mme brindaron todos los peruanos; la siento como mi segunda patria y me gustaria volver y contactar gente; muchas gracias por las fotos de lima y de san felipe que han puesto en la web; el que me quiera escribir a uruguay puede hacerlo a [email protected]; estoy en montevideo,uruguay; un gran saludo a todos los limeños y peruanos de la tierra del gran cesar vallejo, Jose.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Gracias Tyrone por colgar esas fotos de la Residencial, no sabes como me encanta ese lugar, por donde he ido siempre me acompaña el recuerdo de los edificios grises, yo paré prácticamente toda mi adolecencia en San Felipe, crecí bajo las sombras de esas moles, no se si pudieras colgar una foto de Los Sauces o una desde la perspectiva de Gregorio Escobedo con Huiracocha mirando hacia la Resi, me has alegrado el día y acongojado mi corazón con bravos recuerdos antiguos, ojalá alguien se animara a colgar fotos de la UV3 también.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hablando de la Polvora, la semana pasada estuve por allá y no pasa nada. Todos son cajitas de cinco pisos, bastante chatos. Creo que las antiguas unidades vecianles lucen mejor que la nueva residencial La Pólvora.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Recien fui a esa residencial a visitar a un amigo en el piso 8, bien grandes los depas, lo que si deberian cambiar son los ascensores.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Después de año y 4 meses que veo mi thread ... a ver si pongo fotos nuevas  ... claro, tendría que tomarlas primero


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Por un tiempo vivi en uno de los edificios chatos de cinco pisos, las Acacias si mal no recuerdo, los depas son amplios que parecen casas, no se si todos eran duplex, pero en el qeu vivi si, como era el ultimo piso, tenia ingreso a la azotea, la vista es wow y en verano cuando cae el sol simplemente impresionante


----------



## ennuestraesquinita (Dec 3, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que la Residencial San Felipe Fue para un estatus de la clase alta de Lima por ello la abundancia de jardines ademas de que toda la zona de san felipe ERA LA ZONA mas cara de Lima desde los años 60 hasta los 90 Fue la zona mas cara para vivir en Lima ahora esta considerada como la tercera mejor zona de lima , puesto que la zona q pudo superar en algo fue el gof de san isidro . Recordando que toda la residencial San Felipe [


----------



## ennuestraesquinita (Dec 3, 2010)

La Residencial SAN FELIPE a sus inicios pertenecio al Distrito de san isidro junto a la av san felipe pues , jesus maria era mas pequeño . y en esos años ademas Era la zona mas vip de TODA Lima . ya que TODA LA ZONA DE San Felipe pertenecia al DISTRITO DE SAN ISIDRO era la mejor zona del distrito . era como vivir en Miami . O en el GOLF de San Isidro . La idea era una ciudad dentro de un Bosque y que tenga todo lo que posee una ciudad . dentro de un enorme Bosque . por eso el valor de las VIVIENDAS EN SAN FELIPE era lo mas caro de lima .solo la gente de la clase alta de Lima podian vivir en ellas . y a pesar del tiempo se sigue manteniendo tanto el mismo estilo y clase de gente como la belleza de la Residencial . pues muchos de los dueños de los departamentos de la Residencial . siguen viviendo aca . ademas de tener otras viviendas en lugares como el camacho o san borja . o miraflores o la rinconada del lago . o viven aca y alquilan por esas zonas sus casas o alquilan por aca y viven por otras zonas . Por todo ello . a llevado a que esta zona siga siendo una de las 3 zonas mas elegantes y tranquilas para vivir en Lima y por ello el distrito de JESUS MARIA FUE CATALOGADO COMO EL 3 MEJOR DISTRITO DE LIMA POR DEBAJO DE SAN ISIDRO , MIRAFLORES , ESO SE DA POR LA MISMA ZONA DE LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE QUE ENGALANA Y REPRESENTA COMO UNAS DE LAS MEJORES ZONAS DE LIMA


----------



## ennuestraesquinita (Dec 3, 2010)

LA VERDADERA HISTORIA DE LA ZONA DE LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE 

La Residencial San Felipe . en las decada de los 60 hasta los 90 fue La MEJOR ZONA DE LIMA PARA VIVIR . la mas cara para tener una vivienda. o departamento . ya que toda esta zona fue la mejor durante 30 largos años . la mas vip de TODA LIMA . no cualquier persona podia vivir En la Residencial San felipe. YA QUE ACA VIVIAN EMPRESARIOS . POLITICOS .Y GENTE DE GRAN ECONOMIA DE TODO EL PERU , ADEMAS QUE EL PRESIDENTE BELAUNDE TERRY TODOS LOS FINES DE SEMANA VENIA A CAMINAR POR ESTA ZONA QUE LE ENCANTABA . . pues se Creo para la clase media alta de Lima y Alta de Lima . PERO LO ADOPTO LA CLASE ALTA Y MAS PUDIENTE DE LIMA debido a su costosa Estructura . jardines y playas de estacionamiento Y ZONA . . solo lo que pudieron aceder a los departamentos de la Residencial San Felipe eran considerados la Gente de mas alto estatus Social de Lima , por la Abundancia de jardines zona y elegancia de la Epoca . ademas de la fuerte Economia que tenian y tiene hasta la actualidad la mayoria de personas de la Residencial SAN FELIPE . ademas contaba con los departamento amplios . y hermozos Arquitectonicamente . se construyo una CIUDAD DENTRO DE UN BOSQUE . ADEMAS FORMA PARTE DEL DISTRITO DE SAN ISIDRO QUE PASADO UN PAR DE AÑOS FORMA PARTE DE JESUS MARIA . PERO HAY QUE RECORDAR QUE LA MARINA DE GUERRA EN EL GOLPE AL GOBIERNO DE BELAUNDE TERRY SE ADUEÑO DE LOS TERRENOS DE LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE QUE HIBA A SER SU CENTRO DE RECREACION CON PISCINA , CANCHAS DE TENIIS . Y LOZAS DEPORTIVAS ADEMAS DE GYM Y EVENTOS SOCIALES . PUES PARA ESE FIN TENIA ESOS PEDASOS DE TERRENOS AMPLIOS DESTINADO A LOS PROPIETARIOS DE LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE . PERO LOS MILITARES EN CONDICION DE ESTADO . SE CONCESIONO LOS TERRENOS . QUE AHORA OCUPA LA VILLA DE LA MARINA EN LA AV PERSHING , ADEMAS DE LA RESIDENCIAL SALAVERRY MAS SU CEDE DE LA MARINA DE GUERRA TODOS ESOS TERRENOS ESTABAN PARA SER CONSTRUIDO SU CEDE SOCIAL DE TODA LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE . . PERO LA MARINA DE GUERRA AL VER QUE LA ZONA MAS VIP DE LIMA Y LA MAS ELEGANTE Y CARA DE LIMA . DECIDIO PONER AHI SU BASE Y SU VILLA . PARA CODIARSE CON LA GENTE DE LA MAS ALTO ESTATUS SOCIAL DE LIMA . Y PRIVO A LOS PROPIETARIOS DE SU SEDE SOCIAL. QUE ESTABA DESTINADO A REALIZAR . FUE ENTONCES EN QUE EL DISTRITO DE SAN ISIDRO QUE ABARCABA HASTA LA AV SAN FELIPE DONDE VIVIAN LOS MILLONARIOS DE LIMA . RETROCEDIO Y DEJO ESA ZONA DE SAN FELIPE COMO PARTE DE SU LEGADO Y CRECIO EL DISTRIO DE JESUS MARIA . LO CUAL HASTA AHORA ES LA MEJOR ZONA DEL DISTRITO DE JESUS MARIA . POR ELLO LOS PROPIETARIOS DE LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE Y ZONA DE SAN FELIPE NUNCA SE IDENTIFICAN CON EL DISTRITO DE JESUS MARIA YA QUE EN SU ENORME MAYORIA LA GENTE DE LA ZONA DE SAN FELIPE LLEVAN UNA VIDA A LA PAR DE LA GENTE DE SAN ISIDRO O DEL GOLF DE SAN ISIDRO . A PESAR DE LOS AÑOS ESTA ZONA HOY ES CONSIDERADA COMO LA 3 MEJOR ZONA DE LIMA Y ES UNA ZONA A LA PAR A LA ZONA DEL GOLF DE SAN ISIDRO QUE ES LA MAS CARA DE LIMA . EN SU MAYORIA MUCHOS DE LOS PROPIETARIOS TIENEN ENTR 2 A 3 VIVIENDAS EN ZONAS COMO CAMACHO O SAN BORJA . SAN ISIDRO , PUES ALQUILAN EN ESAS ZONA SY VIVEN ACA O ALQUILAR EN ESTA ZONA Y VIVEN EN SUS OTRAS PROPIEDADES. .ADEMAS EN UNA ZONA DONDE EL 100% SON GENTE INTELECTUAL Y PROFESIONALES , MANTENIENDO LA ZONA COMO UNA ZONA DE LA CLASE MEDIA ALTA DE LIMA Y ALTA DE LIMA . A PESAR DE LOS AÑOS . NO POR ALGO DE DEPARTAMENTOS EN ESTA ZONA LLEGAN A PASAR LOS 130 MIL DOLARES DE PRECIO . POR LA MISMA ZONA Y SU HISTORIA . 

GRACIAS .


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:bash:


Por qué!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Cuantos recuerdos al ver estas fotos, tenia una chica que me volvia loco en San Felipe, practicamente vivia en su casa ....que años esos de habitante limeño.
:cheers:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Cuantos recuerdos al ver estas fotos, tenia una chica que me volvia loco en San Felipe, practicamente vivia en su casa ....que años esos de habitante limeño.
> :cheers:


Cosa extraña mi relación con "la residencial" también tiene ese matiz... las chicas...

saludos


----------

